# Who made the 17380 and 17480 routers



## whitecherokee (Apr 30, 2010)

Who actually made the Craftsman 315-17380 and 315-17480 routers?
I need to find parts and Sears no longer sells them for these routers.

Are there bit guides to match the sub bases for these routers?

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

whitecherokee said:


> Who actually made the Craftsman 315-17380 and 315-17480 routers?
> I need to find parts and Sears no longer sells them for these routers.
> 
> Are there bit guides to match the sub bases for these routers?
> ...


Hi Rich - I have a Craftsman of similar vintage. Sorry I can't help with the mfg. Sears tried to keep that stuff under wraps back then. As far as using guide bushings, the best and cheapest alternative is to pick up a milescraft turnlock base. Fits right on the router, comes with 8 or 10 bushings and you don't need to fool with a lock nut..... all for a bit over $20


----------



## garyhill (Sep 26, 2010)

The 315-model numbers were/are made by Ryobi (web linkhttp://www.owwm.com/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=222)

Some machines sold by Sears Roebuck (including all machines before about 1930) did not use any of the Craftsman, Companion, or Dunlap names, but were branded simply as "Sears, Roebuck & Co." An example is a scrollsaw made by Syncro.

Makers of Wood-working Machines, Metal-working Machines, and Stationary Engines for Sears
The list below contains the known makers of the above-mentioned products only. For a more complete list of makers of Sears products, see the section "Sears, Roebuck Number Prefixes", below.

Sears Roebuck introduced wood-working machinery in their 1926 catalog, according to one source. Here is a list of known North American-based makers of their machinery with their model-number prefixes (some companies do not have a model-number prefix because they manufactured for Sears before they introduced the prefix system):

•American Floor Surfacing Machine Co. (207)
•American Machine & Tool Co., Inc. (149)
•Atlas Press (101)
•Belsaw Machinery Co. (306)
•Brown-Brockmeyer Co. (410; motors and grinders)
•Clausing Industrial, Inc. (534)
•Comet Manufacturing Co. (778)
•Covel Manufacturing Co. (108)
•Delco Products Corp. (397; motors and grinders)
•DeWalt Products Co. (900)
•Diehl Manufacturing Co. (315; motors and grinders; later products with 315 prefix were made by Ryobi and are outside the scope of this website)


----------

